# New wheels and tires - pics



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Got the new wheels and tires done yesterday. Took the car out between rain showers to snap a few shots. Original wheels and tires safe in basement. What do you think guys?


----------



## neverend3r (Mar 3, 2009)

that looks great. Is the car at stock height?


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks and yes suspensions stock.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks sweet...let us know how you like the tires too...

Bill


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTOsarge said:


> Got the new wheels and tires done yesterday. Took the car out between rain showers to snap a few shots. Original wheels and tires safe in basement. What do you think guys?



The wheels look nice on your car. You made a good choice


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

They are conservative so I think they look nice.


----------

